# Wer kennt Lehmgranulat ? Bezugsquelle



## Michael der 2. (16. Jan. 2017)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde

Ich suche für eine Bezugsquelle für Lehmgranulat.
Kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle ?
Es handelt sich hierbei einfach um getrockneten krümeligen Lehm mit Körnung/Siebung x-y mm.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand damit sein Pflanzsubstrat aufgebessert....
Benutzen möchte ich es für Bonsaisubstrat wegen seiner speziellen Eigenschaften, wie wir es auch schon im Teichsubstrat kennen. Für Bonsai ist es nur sehr wichtig, dass es krümelig ist und nicht den Boden verdichtet.
Evtl kann es der ein oder andere auch zur Verbesserung seiner Teicherde in Körben gebrauchen. Es spült sich nicht aus und lässt die Wurzeln besser wachsen.
Wer keine Lehmhaltige Erde im Teich hat, kann das Granulat einfach nachträglich ins Wasser streuen um die Vorteile zu erzielen. Ohne Feinstanteile in der Körnung, sollte auch keine extreme Trübung des Wassers entstehen wie man es von lehmhaltigen Sand kennt.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Wetterleuchten (16. Jan. 2017)

Hi Michael,

hast du Katzenbesitzer in greifbarer Nähe? Bentonit-Katzenstreu ist soweit ich weiß, reines Lehmgranulat und ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die Körnung von Katzenstreugröße und feiner relativ gemischt ist. Ansonsten gibt es das Steinmehl zur Boden-und Kompostverbesserung im Gartenbedarf sowohl als Mehl wie auch fein granuliert. Aber da ist die mineralische Zusammensetzung vermutlich etwas anders.


----------



## Michael der 2. (16. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Beate

Danke für deine Antwort.
Habe mal gegoogelt nach der Katzenstreu. Diese scheint aus Ton hergestellt zu werden. Da ist wohl auch wieder die Zusammensetzung anders. Zudem weiß ich nicht, was da noch beigemischt wird. Möglicherweise sind da zusätzliche Verbesserungsstoffe drin, welche nicht unbedingt Pflanzenförderlich sind.
Gesteinsmehl nimmt man zur Anreicherung von Mineralien. Leider auch nicht das, was ich suche.

Trotzdem Danke, Michael


----------



## mitch (16. Jan. 2017)

Hi Michael, da könnte was passendes dabei sein

https://www.google.de/#q=katzenstreu+tongranulat
http://www.ebay.de/itm/40-LITER-WEC...u-Pflanzgranulat-Schneegranulat-/301234142755


----------



## wander-falke (16. Jan. 2017)

Ich habe gebrochenen Blähton im => Bodenfilter.
Der wird auch zur Bodenverbesserung im Garten- und Landschaftsbau verwendet.
Ich habe mir meine Lehmhaltige Erde für mein Zitronengras aufgepeppt.
Vielleicht eine Idee.....


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Jan. 2017)

Wäre das was ?
http://www.bonsai-roth.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=202


----------



## meinereiner (17. Jan. 2017)

Such mal nach Akadama.


----------



## Michael der 2. (17. Jan. 2017)

Hallo und danke für eure Mühe

Ja. Akadama kenne ich natürlich. Und darum geht es mir ja. Ich will keine Erde aus Japan importieren sondern nach einer einfachen örtlichen Lösung suchen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Wetterleuchten (17. Jan. 2017)

Hi Michael,

so sehr unterscheiden sich Lehm und Ton nicht in der Zusammensetzung http://www.elkage.de/src/public/showterms.php?id=192 Was den Schadstoffgehalt betrifft, könntest du Recht haben. Ökotest hat vor ein paar Jahren mal Katzenstreus getestet: "_In drei Marken aus Bentonit analysierte das beauftragte Labor erhöhte Gehalte der bedenklichen Schwermetalle Nickel, Thallium und/oder Kobalt. Da diese in den Körper gelangen können, wenn der Staub eingeatmet wird, quittieren wir das mit Notenabzug." _Allerdings ist einatmen bei der Verarbeitung von Kleinmengen eher unwahrscheinlich und ob die genannten Schwermetalle in den vorhandenen Mengen die Gesundheit von Zierpflanzen beeinträchtigen, hab ich keine Ahnung.
Alternativ zum Substratimport fällt mir noch Lehm als Baustoff ein. Vielleicht gibt es in der Nähe eine Firma, die Lehmziegel oder -putz herstellt und ein paar "Abfälle" abgeben würde?


----------



## toschbaer (17. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Michael,
ein gutes Substrat ist Zeolith .
Ich nehme es auch für meine Bonsai

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Michael der 2. (17. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Friedhelm

Nimmst du Zeolith pur ?


----------



## toschbaer (29. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Michael,
es kommt auf den Baum an.
Sehr viele Bonsaifreunde nehmen es pur, ich gebe je 1Teil Bims und Torf hinzu.
LG
Friedhelm


----------

